# To all ohio cat fish clubs, tournaments



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

This is nathaniel with Twistedwhiskerz cat fish tournaments. Please contact me regarding the following: 

like to organize "one" tournament next year if possible. Let's team up together on organizing one big event for 2011 maybe we could pull all cat anglers together one sizeable body water mid/central ohio for a big event not necessarley big event fees but #'s in anglers "CATFISH RUN 2011" If we could pull this off this would be great time for everyone. And might be something to do annually?? call me at 216-288-3848 or [email protected] 
thanks.

let' make it happen!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its a neat idea but I know several of the clubs in the past have tried to do a Statewide tournement and the bottom line is no one wants to fish someone elses waters when money is involved. I know my group of guys are all river guys as is most of the Ohio Hills guys so i doubt youd get much pull on a flat body of water from us but keep us posted. 

Salmonid 
President, SW Ohio Catfish Club
swocatfishclub.com


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

It could be a 2 day/or night tournament or even a "ironman tournament" with half being on the river and the other half being on a nearby lake.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Iron man would be definatly ideal sat morning and sat night. 

Cincinnati may fit the bill plenty of ramp/water to accomadate, Every time a tournament is held is always on someone elses water I hear what your saying though we can look past that. Mark I spoke with James hes definitly open minded I say we organize a date lock it down and shoot for the best. I'm positive few more clubs get involved as we move forward. 

what date would you suggest 2011 (whats the best season to fish Cinci)?

Steve you in for locking a date down?


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Spring wherever but on the river...... Portsmouth, Cincinnati,Ironton,Gallipolis,Aberdeen, New Richmond and many many more places..... The nice thing about Portsmouth is it is centrally located on the river. Its not too far from the western half of the state and its not too far from the eastern part of the state and its only about a 2 to 2 1/2 hr drive from just about anywhere on I-70 to the portsmouth area. Just my two cents worth I don't care where it is I would just like to see us get a tournament in Ohio where we can get lots of people fishing. I would be glad to help out wherever needed.

Larry


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I think if we want a lot of attendance, it has to be early in the year, but not crazy early, maybe early May is best. If any of you follow BASSMASTERS, they have their Classic in the spring every year, and you get qualified by doing well the previous year. Once we have all the specs figured out, we could offer "paid entries" as prizes in some of our club events(similar to a sattelite tournament.) I also think that keeping the entry fees reasonable is important. And maybe a trophy for the winners.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

So far sound like spring time, could be Portsmouth, Cincinnati,Ironton,Gallipolis.

Goal would be first year is to pull together "club co-op tourny?" we can all pool up any sponsor product give away for all and if any other opportunity comes up for the sponsors and anglers well get it done. (example : maybe choosen city will kick in 250.00- 500.00 for big fish?)I know it's lot work full out promoting and sponsor searching. we can just keep it simple to what we do normally just help each other out. 

there are also a couple close neighbering state clubs might be interested. 

1. Any input for a tourny fee? I'm thinking 60.00 to 80.00 that could include a 5-10.00 big fish pot

2. And tourny time? maybe just an all day 6:30 7am start to 4:30-5pm in line end. just till we see turnout for first year? if good plan bigger for next year.
3. a proposed date ? Sat. May 14th 2011


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

The Scioto River runs through Columbus, which is in the middle of the state. That is less than 2 hours for almost anyone in Ohio. I know the COCC guys may have some connections down there. Or back to my original idea, we could do a 2 day event, one day on the Scoito and the other could be on Hoover or O'shaunesay. Early may sounds like a good date.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

AkronCATS said:


> I also think that keeping the entry fees reasonable is important.


To me 60-80 bucks is kinda steep!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While $60-80 per boat seems a little steep, the only way to get high numbers of entries,is to have big prize money, the only way to get that is to have higher entry fees, its a double edged sword, thats for sure. The best way is to get a local donation from the town/city, etc for a gauranteed prize amount and add entries after that. VERY hard to do in this economy as most towns are strapped very tight and have no extra cash to promote such a event without a lot of notice, the few events that have this are tied to town with a large resort/tourism mentality where they are trying to get folks to there town, ( IE Rising Sun, Galapolis) they would appreciate havinga 2 day tourney so folks will stay the night, and eat in town several meals as well as gas up on the way home. Get the drift?? Most events start and then after several years of growth and established proff you can say, bring 40 boats to town, then they may cough up a few bones to help you out. 

Salmonid


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Nathan, I'll call you as soon as I get a bit of free time and we can discuss some details. I think you are right, if we set the date and start moving forward, I think we can get a lot of other clubs to get on board. "If you build it, they will come" LOL.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im definately interested in fishing it...I also was thinking of like a East/West thing and making it a little cheaper say like $30 bucks. Like have a large tournament for the eastern part of the state and a large tournament for the western part of the state that way some people dont have to drive so far, and also take the winners from these two tourneys and give them free entry into this tournament that we have been talking about..."the ohio classic" or whatever we are calling it...

Just a thought...


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

may 14th is still during turkey season IMO you'll get a few more guys if you wait till its over i would want to fish a tournament like you guys are talking about but won't give up a day of turkey for it i'm sure there our a few others out there that feel the same way


----------

